# My first attempt at taking photo's of the moon and stars.



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Everyone!!! This is my first attempt of taking the moon and the evening star they were both together when i took this.

Moon.


Star.


Moon with the evening star.


Small Rainbow.


----------



## Didoushkaya

I particularly like your first one Lyn


----------



## Vargur

Love it!

Nice to see the moon from Australia


----------



## LynandIndigo

Didoushkaya said:


> I particularly like your first one Lyn


Thank you I like the first photo to it was hard to keep the camera still while i zoomed in on it ill try to get a better one next time..



Vargur said:


> Love it!
> 
> Nice to see the moon from Australia


Thanks Elma...Thought you might like to see it.


----------



## Birding

Beautiful photos. Amazing how the moon looks the same for you in Australia as it does for me here in the US. The stars are different though...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Birding said:


> Beautiful photos. Amazing how the moon looks the same for you in Australia as it does for me here in the US. The stars are different though...


Thank you.. I haven't seen a photo of the moon where you are but the reason why the star is different is that i zoomed in on it.. I was star gazing the other night the sky was so clear so i thought id try to take a photo next time ill use the trypod and get a better photo...


----------



## nuxi

The photos are beautiful! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> The photos are beautiful! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Thank you Gabby..


----------



## Kate C

Really good pictures Lyn.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Really good pictures Lyn.


Thank you Kate...


----------



## StarlingWings

Beautiful pictures Lyn! I love them, and the rainbow as well


----------



## Budgiezilla

I've been learning the constellations and stars at night lately. It gives me a whole new appreciation of our sky. These are great!


----------



## Impeckable

I'm impressed Lyn, you always share beautiful photo's, keep 'em coming


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Beautiful pictures Lyn! I love them, and the rainbow as well


Thank you. I'll try to get some more photos..



Budgiezilla said:


> I've been learning the constellations and stars at night lately. It gives me a whole new appreciation of our sky. These are great!


Thank you. It I so interesting when you look up at the stars and see so many. If it is not raining tonight I'll try to get another photo...



Impeckable said:


> I'm impressed Lyn, you always share beautiful photo's, keep 'em coming


Thank you so much Pete... I love star gazing I'll try to take a photo of the Southern Cross it comes up so clear when there is no clouds in the sky....


----------



## FaeryBee

*Very lovely pictures, Lyn!

Do you know the "Moon Song"? 
My Dad used to sing it to me when I was a little girl. 

I see the moon
The moon sees me
Down through the leaves
of the old oak tree
Please let the light
that shines on me
Shine on the one that I love

Over the ocean
Over the sea
Back where my heart
is longing to be
Please let the light 
that shines on me
Shine on the one that I love​*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Very lovely pictures, Lyn!
> 
> Do you know the "Moon Song"?
> My Dad used to sing it to me when I was a little girl.
> 
> I see the moon
> The moon sees me
> Down through the leaves
> of the old oak tree
> Please let the light
> that shines on me
> Shine on the one that I love
> 
> Over the ocean
> Over the sea
> Back where my heart
> is longing to be
> Please let the light
> that shines on me
> Shine on the one that I love​*


Thanks Deb. Yes i do know this song. My dad use to sing this to me when i was little as well you brought back some memories. Thank you for sharing this song with me i think ill find the music and play it on the keyboard sometime today..


----------



## MascaraRabbit

Oh wow, the second to last photo is just beautiful!


----------



## LynandIndigo

MascaraRabbit said:


> Oh wow, the second to last photo is just
> 
> beautiful!


Thank you...


----------



## despoinaki

Great pics, Lyn! You know I was tempted to take pics of the moon last night, because it was hiding behind the clouds  I love moon and stars pics, they are romantic!


----------



## LynandIndigo

despoinaki said:


> Great pics, Lyn! You know I was tempted to take pics of the moon last night, because it was hiding behind the clouds  I love moon and stars pics, they are romantic!


Thank you Despina. I like how the moon and stars light up the sky it is really pretty..Ill try again to get a photo when the sky is clear...


----------

